# APR R1 just ordered for the TT............



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

I havnt seen anyone say they have gotten one of these for a TT yet so i figured i would make a post so everyone can get some feedback on the new valve.
From what ive read people are loving these on the 1.8t.
Ill update as soon as UPS gets it to me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (golfzex)*

I ordered one on Monday...last day of the sale.







Should be here today.
I'll probably install it right after I put my boost gauge in.


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (golfzex)*

I have always preferred diaphragm valves. If it's everything APR says it is, then I'm sure it will be a good product.
They could have made it look a little cooler though


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (Natty Boh)*

There are a few TT's that have them. Just didnt/dont post on this forum.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (Natty Boh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Natty Boh* »_I have always preferred diaphragm valves. If it's everything APR says it is, then I'm sure it will be a good product.
They could have made it look a little cooler though









lol i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill be puttin it in the day i get it...........i also have H&R sports on the way as well


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (golfzex)*

at waterfest they were sellin the R1 pretty hard.
they had one with a section cut away that you could
play with.... I ended up buyin a forge 007 that day
instead.... but I did go back to APR for a chip flash
and can report that their program is very good and
I don't regret spending the money.
I haven't put my forge DV in yet...
but I did see it's got different springs 
and a shim.... I guess that's what it is
I'm just gonna leave the green spring in there?
I know the R1 is the newest release on the block
I guess I don't know enough to know all the pros
and cons of diapram vs piston dv's.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (exboy99)*

Diaphrams are faster reacting and more compact than a piston dv. Pistons are more reliable than a diaphram. THose are the main points.
Since APR gives a lifetime warrenty on the R1 and will be replaced it anything goes wrong with it, makes it a good buy. Also not having to change springs (its self adjusting) saves time and requires no maintence (you have to grease the piston dv 6mo-year)


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Since APR gives a lifetime warrenty on the R1 and will be replaced it anything goes wrong with it, makes it a good buy. Also not having to change springs (its self adjusting) saves time and requires no maintence (you have to grease the piston dv 6mo-year)

Reasons I went with the APR valve.


----------



## deadly (May 20, 2006)

I love mine, it doesn't flutter at low boost any more in the morning just holds boost all day long...


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (deadly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadly* »_I love mine, it doesn't flutter at low boost any more in the morning just holds boost all day long...

good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (deadly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadly* »_I love mine, it doesn't flutter at low boost any more in the morning just holds boost all day long...

Are you saying the R1 used to flutter and it no longer does, or are you saying the R1 replaced a faulty valve that used to flutter?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Ok guys, got the R1 today and put it in.
First i went out with the car in stock mode to get a feel. Car was boosting and holding 1-2 psi higher then it was with my forge.
Car was getting to max boost faster and overall just felt great.
Then i put the car on 93 and performance boost. Sooooo much smoother, less spike, more pull, and overall just gave driving a better feel.
I have to give APR i big thumbs up with this R1, job well done boys.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

sooo whats the diff. between this and the stock 225 bosch? thats what i run on my stage 3+...holds 25lbs with no problems....


----------



## deadly (May 20, 2006)

sorry wasn't clear, before the r1 i had the hyperboost compact. It use to flutter at low boost. Now with the r1 no flutter and holds boost better


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttuner* »_sooo whats the diff. between this and the stock 225 bosch? thats what i run on my stage 3+...holds 25lbs with no problems....

quicker to max boost and after shift recovery.
lifetime warranty from APR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_Ok guys, got the R1 today and put it in.
First i went out with the car in stock mode to get a feel. Car was boosting and holding 1-2 psi higher then it was with my forge.
Car was getting to max boost faster and overall just felt great.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think I'm gonna slap my Forge DV in today
.... but I don't think that the aftermarket DV's 
get you MORE boost, they just last longer,
I expect the Forge to be bomb proof, not to add performance.
I'm glad you like it.... I'll report back after droppin my DV in.
but i don't think there will be much to tell.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_
I think I'm gonna slap my Forge DV in today
.... but I don't think that the aftermarket DV's 
get you MORE boost, they just last longer,
I expect the Forge to be bomb proof, not to add performance.
I'm glad you like it.... I'll report back after droppin my DV in.
but i don't think there will be much to tell. 

i didnt exspect a DV to add boost but it did.
Stock boost with Forge was 13-14, with the R1 it was 14-15.
Now im running 21-23 and its running great.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_
.... but I don't think that the aftermarket DV's 
get you MORE boost. 

They will if you dont tune the last one right.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
They will if you dont tune the last one right.

boost was the same with my stock DV as well


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

i bet if you put the forge back in with a shim you should see the same psi. But thats not really worth the effort. 
I like the R1 setup and warrenty. I think more will make the swtich since a lifetime diaphram valve is hard to pass up.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Oh and big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to mjm autohaus for free 2day shipping.
ordered it thursday and it came yesterday.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_Oh and big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to mjm autohaus for free 2day shipping.
ordered it thursday and it came yesterday.

We appreciate the order. Let us know how it works out for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Its great so far, this was the first time i have ordered from you guys and it was an A+ buying process.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*

LOL at the box...it's HUGE!








Just got it, but haven't installed it yet. I was out of town this past weekend. It'll have to wait until this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_Its great so far, this was the first time i have ordered from you guys and it was an A+ buying process.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome! Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you, as we always have additional deals and discounts available on APR goodies going on for repeat customers.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, I didn't get around to it this weekend (reformatted the laptop...took a long time).
Before I attempt this - anything I should be aware of? Tips, tricks? Looks like I'll need some new hose clamps?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

2 new hose clamps, either a tiny flathead screwdriver or tin snips to remove the old clamps. Other than that, its really self explainitory


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Yeah, it looks pretty straight forward. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

After a short backorder, we've got the R1 valves back on the shelves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I put my R1 on about a week ago. It works great. Not only is it a lifetime warranty on it, but I dont have to lube it at all. It is nice to have maintenaince free AND a lifetime warranty.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (danchef)*

Im still loving mine as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

Has anyone with a tune, who has had the 007 AND R1, have anything to say about a difference?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_Ok guys, got the R1 today and put it in.
First i went out with the car in stock mode to get a feel. Car was boosting and holding 1-2 psi higher then it was with my forge.
Car was getting to max boost faster and overall just felt great.
Then i put the car on 93 and performance boost. Sooooo much smoother, less spike, more pull, and overall just gave driving a better feel.
I have to give APR i big thumbs up with this R1, job well done boys.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


As in tune u mean chipped?
Im Revo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (golfzex)*

APR R1 DVs are back on sale now for H20 International $135 with free shipping at Achtuning.com


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ ([email protected])*

Talk about a hijack...


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (602crew)*

dont know if ive seen them any cheaper than that


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Drove down to Redmond this am and picked one up at Achtuning. Put it in this afternoon and got a little more whoosh around the block. I'm looking forward to a long drive tonight to see if I can ascertain a performance enhancement. Great deal at $135.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay.... drove it a bit last night and today and here's my take on the R1. It feels a little smoother and less spikey than stock dv. My car has the GIAC X-plus re-map and I've drilled out the stock airbox a little (Modshack upgrades coming). Otherwise, aside from the green coolant sensor and a 19mm RSB, my car is a bone stock 2004 225. Hard to say whether boost is up or sustained, as I don't have a boostgauge. My seat of the pants dyno tells me, I've got a little more uumph and a little less "whoa Nelly" on the spikey on/off. It really does feel smoother, and maybe just a little faster (more sustained boost perhaps, quicker response, hard to tell). Sounds better too. Just a little more "it's alive and breathing" sounding. I tried taking off the weather stripping under the hood (nearest windshield) for a while today and it was pretty loud. This might be a good idea in a hot climate or when tracking the car, as it probably helps the engine/intake air run a little cooler. Not something I'll do longterm in NW WA. Anyway, I find the R1 to be a definate "thumb's up". It was inexpensive, seems to be better than Bosch, and comes with a lifetime warranty. Cheers


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (danchef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danchef* »_I put my R1 on about a week ago. It works great. Not only is it a lifetime warranty on it, but I dont have to lube it at all. It is nice to have maintenaince free AND a lifetime warranty.

what lifetime warranty?
where?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_
what lifetime warranty?
where? 

APR will replace it if it breaks for life. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (golfzex)*

nowhere have i read that
show me where it says that
i know Cincy was saying it
but show me where it says
that APR is replacing them
for life to the original purchaser?
I have never seen it and it'd be 
good to clear up this detail.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

There's a 5x7 card in the box. It is the only paper that comes with the product. It spells out the R&D, build quality, reliability issues, materials, and expressly, a lifetime warranty. See their website for the details.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_There's a 5x7 card in the box. It is the only paper that comes with the product. It spells out the R&D, build quality, reliability issues, materials, and expressly, a lifetime warranty. See their website for the details.

same here, got one with mine as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (golfzex)*

I see








let's hope they hold up for you,
it's good to see APR bring more
product to market, and it seems
like people really like these DV's so far.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (exboy99)*

Damnit!! If I had waited a couple weeks I could have saved 30 bucks on my R1







oh well.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: APR R1 just ordered for the TT............ (golfzex)*

I recently installed the APR R1 diaphram-type diverter valve on my TT 225. The TT is chipped with GIAC software and boosts to 23+ psi. However, the stock (new) 710N was not up to the task. In addition to feeling marginally stronger, I noticed quite a bit of surging under mid and full throttle.
I got a used Forge 007P DV that was in excellent shape and had that on the car a couple of days. I noticed an immediate improvement. The car was much stronger, but there was still some noticeable surging.
Most recently, I got the new APR R1 DV and the effects are amazing. The car is not only as strong or stronger than with the Forge valve, but surging has been completely eliminated.


----------

